# Day 2, I have a question



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

okay, well, first night I wore sophie out before I went to bed, and put her in her crate, and she cried for a little while, maybe 2 mins, and then went to sleep. I got up to got to the bathroom around 2am, and she heard me, so I took her out, but she wouldnt quiet down when I brought her back in.

I would just let her cry for a while, and deal with it, but I was worried about disturbing my neighbors. I had to sit with her, and play with her a little before she would calm down and go to sleep. Then she slept untill 8am when I got up.

I know everything was telling me not to play with her in the nighttime potty breaks, but I wasnt sure of another solution?

Last night, she slept from 1-5:30, and woke me up, so I took her out, and the same thing again...wide awake, and wouldnt go back in the crate....so when i wore her out, she did sleep untill I actually got up around 9.

I have been putting her in her crate when shes sleepy, so shes use to it, with the door open, and about an hour ago, she got tired and went in there on her own. So, thats good right?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Right! I forget are you in an apartment? It seems as though the no playing rule might not work if you are. They all cry. Don't worry you're doing fine. It sounds to me like she's doing great!!!! Hope your having a good time with it all. This too will pass.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't formally use a crate with my current dog (I probably should though) but he goes into his crate when he is tired to sleep sometimes but If I lock it he want's out. The more she gets used to the crate the better. It will make life a lot easier when you have housework to do or need to run out quick......You are doing a great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you are adapting to your circumstances. Certainly I wouldn't normally recommend playing with her but if she is going into the crate it means she feels safe there. In a few days she will be sleeping through the night and you won't have to worry about the late night play times.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Maybe on the weekend you can be a bit firmer about not playing so much with her in the middle of the night. Either that or do some daytime naps to deal with the noise during the daytime. Sometimes tapping the top of the crate snaps them out of their 'tantrums' and gets them to settle down.

Lana


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! You are all so helpful!!

I had to move her out of my bedroom, because the wall and the ceeling are both someone elses bedroom, and so I put her in the dining room, i can still hear her.

Ill just stick with what im doing, and hope for the best!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hey if it works for you that is what is important. Puppy training is different for every person and every dog. Good luck


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing great with the nighttime wake ups, lol. She's such a teenie baby, I think however you work through it with her is good, as long as youre not too tired to function.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

well, she made it through the whole night last night! and today its not 10 degrees, its 50, and its not wet and gross, its sunny and pretty, so....maybe we can play outside!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Before I start, this is NOT a recommendation. I like to do things the hard way sometimes 

I have never used the Crate method. Rusty was a year old when I got him so we were already good to go there.

Nikita, Comet and Dakota were all raised without crates.

All were on the bed at night with me from the first night they came home. I do put a gate on the door so they can't 'explore' the rest of the house if they decide to get down off the bed. And they have steps to use until they get big enough for the leap up.

Now, do I pay for this at times? Yep  But I'm willing to live with it.

I don't sleep much anyway. I go to bed between midnight and 1, and get up at 5:45.

And frankly, _*I* _can't make it through the night without getting up myself so usually around 2 or 3am I'm up, and Puppy can go out in the kennel at the same time 

I do have an X-Pen in the kitchen to keep Puppy safe if I need to step out for groceries, etc... Otherwise I work from home so I'm always there.

When he's big enough and I'm positive he's safe with the doggy door, then the X-Pen will get put away, and if I have to step out I close the gate on the kitchen door, and they can go in and out as they please through the dog door into the Kennel area.

Once he has earned my trust, usually around 3 years of age, they have free-run of the house when I'm away.

The only down-side to this is the older dog, who already has house privileges, has to stay in the kitchen with the younger dog if I have to step out for a while. So far none have minded really


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Before I start, this is NOT a recommendation. I like to do things the hard way sometimes
> 
> I have never used the Crate method. Rusty was a year old when I got him so we were already good to go there.
> 
> ...



well this being a very small apartment, and me not wanting to the dog alone where it can scratch or chew on anything, because non of it is mine and ill loose my deposit.... I have to crate, its best for everyone.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

The crate is the safest place for your pup and in the renting situation you are in the safest place for you too! Dogs really get to love their place of privacy (the crate). If Sophie starts to wimper at night try covering the crate with a blanket or big towel, that usually works.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's why I said it wasn't a recommendation 



divinedecadencex said:


> well this being a very small apartment, and me not wanting to the dog alone where it can scratch or chew on anything, because non of it is mine and ill loose my deposit.... I have to crate, its best for everyone.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> That's why I said it wasn't a recommendation


Just having a conversation


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

You know, Rummy pitched a few fits, but if you completely and I mean completely ignore it, it stops. The suggestion saying try it on the weekend is a great one, hopefully weekend combined with his new location will do the trick.

I LOVE the crate, it's a godsend, and Rummy is really starting to like his crate already. When he's super tied he goes in there and doesn't say a word, just rolls on his back and passes OUT. I think it's his safe refuge - his space.

One other thing, I wish you were the person who lived next to me. We live in a townhouse and the people next door are RUDE and noisy. You are a great person for being concerned with your neighbors


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

She made it through the whole night? Wow, that's awesome...Rufus is 10.5 weeks and I am still up taking him out at least twice in the night...and last night it was minus 15! You and your puppy are doing great.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

RummysMum said:


> You know, Rummy pitched a few fits, but if you completely and I mean completely ignore it, it stops. The suggestion saying try it on the weekend is a great one, hopefully weekend combined with his new location will do the trick.
> 
> I LOVE the crate, it's a godsend, and Rummy is really starting to like his crate already. When he's super tied he goes in there and doesn't say a word, just rolls on his back and passes OUT. I think it's his safe refuge - his space.
> 
> One other thing, I wish you were the person who lived next to me. We live in a townhouse and the people next door are RUDE and noisy. You are a great person for being concerned with your neighbors



I actually have a new upstairs neighbor and I met her for the first time yesterday, and asked her if she could hear sophie and she said she didnt hear her at night at all, only for about 2 seconds in the morning, and she thought it was a dog outside, was hardly noticable.... we have thick cement walls, this is a very old apartment building...so that helps.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

divinedecadencex said:


> I actually have a new upstairs neighbor and I met her for the first time yesterday, and asked her if she could hear sophie and she said she didnt hear her at night at all, only for about 2 seconds in the morning, and she thought it was a dog outside, was hardly noticable.... we have thick cement walls, this is a very old apartment building...so that helps.


Good people skills right there. It's great if you show concern to your neighbors before they even notice the pup. Hopefully, everyone will love her and not mind any occasional noise!


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

yea she told me sophie could come over anytime....haha. Who doesnt love a golden pup?


----------

